# North Georgia Traditional Archery Club - March 3-D Shoot



## dutchman (Feb 15, 2017)

We'll be at it again in Gainesville, GA on Sunday March 5.
Shoot starts at 9:00 a.m. and we end it at 3:00 p.m.
We'll have 20 targets out in the woods to replicate hunting situations. Since turkey season is coming, count on us using all of our turkey targets on the course for this shoot. But, we do that lots of months anyway just because so many folks love turkey targets. I know I do...

Shoot Fees
Members - $5.00 each
Non-members - $10.00 each
Family discount for members - $15.00 for a family of three or more
Family discount for non-members - $25.00 for a family of three or more.
First time shooters at our club - Free

Lunch will be available for a $5 per person donation to help offset the cost of the groceries.

You'll find us at 2295 Lee Land Road, Gainesville, GA 30507. 

Our shoot hosts for this shoot are William D. Rice and Sheila Bradley. They'll do well.

#NorthGATraditionalArchery


----------



## Dennis (Feb 15, 2017)

I hate turkeys


----------



## Jayin J (Feb 16, 2017)

I love turkeys


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Feb 16, 2017)

I like real turkeys but not the 3D ones.


----------



## Jake Allen (Feb 16, 2017)

Turkey time; yuk, yuk, yuk.


----------



## dpoole (Feb 16, 2017)

If sgtp ngt and tbg getall their turkey targets  together we could set up a shoot with nothing but TURKEY Targets


----------



## Nugefan (Feb 17, 2017)

Don't bring the "flying " turkey .....


----------



## dutchman (Feb 26, 2017)

This thing is next Sunday. Time is flying by this year...


----------



## AllAmerican (Feb 28, 2017)

*Lol*



dm/wolfskin said:


> I like real turkeys but not the 3D ones.



I'm bringing extra arrows, the 3D Turk shaped like a bowling pin mess me up every time!


----------



## KevinK (Mar 3, 2017)

*Lunch?*

Any info on lunch? My wife asked because she said the soup at the last shoot was great! I thought January lunch was great too. Both reminded me of deer camp food when I was a kid hunting with my dad.


----------



## Dennis (Mar 4, 2017)

Probably hamburgers and hotdogs


----------



## TNGIRL (Mar 4, 2017)

KevinK said:


> Any info on lunch? My wife asked because she said the soup at the last shoot was great! I thought January lunch was great too. Both reminded me of deer camp food when I was a kid hunting with my dad.



Thank You for that compliment on my soup from last month! I appreciate it!
Sheila will be cooking up something tastey, good and hot I am sure!!! plus our normal fare of burgers and dogs!
I hate I can't make it, gotta work Sunday night! ya'll have fun....I hate turkeys toooooooo!


----------



## dutchman (Mar 6, 2017)

We had a great day yesterday. Pretty weather, good crowd, challenging course. In short, all a person would need to have a first class experience with traditional archery on a 3-D course.

Thank you to Dennis and Shelia for performing the host/hostess duties flawlessly. Thanks to all the set-up guys, the take down guys, and the general clean-up folks. And thanks to those who came our to enjoy the festivities. You're the reason we do it. See y'all down the road...


----------

